# Obsession Wax - what has happened?



## drey_p (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi guys

Does anyone know what has happened to Obsession Wax. I haven't bought any of their stuff for a bit and recently tried to go to their website which appears to be down and has been down for a while now.

I tried sending an email and haven't heard anything back from him


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

drey_p said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone know what has happened to Obsession Wax. I haven't bought any of their stuff for a bit and recently tried to go to their website which appears to be down and has been down for a while now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Says they are permanently closed on google.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

jayswax seem to stock but only the 30ml pots, only place i can find 200ml pots is a finnish site but the prices have gone mental. don't remember paying anything like over £100 for my pot of phantom about 5 months ago ??


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

paulb1976 said:


> jayswax seem to stock but only the 30ml pots, only place i can find 200ml pots is a finnish site but the prices have gone mental. don't remember paying anything like over £100 for my pot of phantom about 5 months ago ??


Save yourself a lot of problems and dont order from them. The reason they probably have it is that they never send out the product after you have paid for it.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Save yourself a lot of problems and dont order from them. The reason they probably have it is that they never send out the product after you have paid for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


That's totally not true. Autonhoitokauppa.fi is one of the famous reseller of huge amount products in Finland. Famous about they customer service.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sm81 said:


> That's totally not true. Autonhoitokauppa.fi is one of the famous reseller of huge amount products in Finland. Famous about they customer service.:thumb:


Think he was on about Jayswax - numerous threads on here with issues about them...


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

sm81 said:


> That's totally not true. Autonhoitokauppa.fi is one of the famous reseller of huge amount products in Finland. Famous about they customer service.:thumb:


He said Jayswax mate not that one 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Roger that


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I placed an order for a custom wax from obsession wax, never received my order after numerous attempts to contact via email or instagram. I got blocked on their whatsapp too. I guess if they have now stopped trading iv got no chance of getting my order now. Gutted!


----------



## drey_p (Jun 22, 2010)

Sam6er said:


> I placed an order for a custom wax from obsession wax, never received my order after numerous attempts to contact via email or instagram. I got blocked on their whatsapp too. I guess if they have now stopped trading iv got no chance of getting my order now. Gutted!


Did you pay on credit card or via PayPal? You may be able to get the money back at least?

Thanks for the input everyone... it is sad to see a small business go under. It would at least be courteous for them to post on Facebook letting people know what has happened.

I guess I am gonna have to start the hunt for a new wax and other car products... LOL


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

drey_p said:


> Did you pay on credit card or via PayPal? You may be able to get the money back at least?
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone... it is sad to see a small business go under. It would at least be courteous for them to post on Facebook letting people know what has happened.
> 
> I guess I am gonna have to start the hunt for a new wax and other car products... LOL


Would have been via credit card, il have to give my credit card company a call and see if they can help me out. i just checked my instagram for the messages i had saved and i can no loner find them which sucks  i had lots where initial comms was good then started to drop off then became non existent. I waited months as it was a custom order so wasnt expecting it straight away. Hopefully i can claim something back. Thanks


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Has Obsession Wax folded, then?


----------



## drey_p (Jun 22, 2010)

@wilkoj66 - no idea for certain, but I am guessing so. Their site is "down for maintenance" and has been for weeks and they aren't replying to emails or messages... so who knows


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

I have just been chatting to Jo on Facebook, basically the people who run their web shop etc in America have shut it down and aren't working on it any more as they are focusing on their big clients. Obsession is still running, you can order directly from them via a PM on Facebook.....


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

mbaker said:


> I have just been chatting to Jo on Facebook, basically the people who run their web shop etc in America have shut it down and aren't working on it any more as they are focusing on their big clients. Obsession is still running, you can order directly from them via a PM on Facebook.....


Thanks for that, they just messaged me on Faceache, too.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

mbaker said:


> I have just been chatting to Jo on Facebook, basically the people who run their web shop etc in America have shut it down and aren't working on it any more as they are focusing on their big clients. Obsession is still running, you can order directly from them via a PM on Facebook.....


No idea why they closed down the instagram account though. the website host wouldnt explain this and its easy enough to move to a different host id have thought.


----------



## drey_p (Jun 22, 2010)

Evening all.

Like others in this thread, I also received a message last night on FB Messenger:

"Hi there
Our website is struggling due to staffing shortages through the pandemic (its based in America). Please bear with us while we try and sort out the issues, the website is off and on at the moment"

I'm not too sure why it has taken a month to be told that but anyway.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

drey_p said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Like others in this thread, I also received a message last night on FB Messenger:
> 
> ...


So how it is?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd never want to see anyone lose their livelyhood, especially given the current climate around the globe but it does seem like they are struggling.

I know i asked them about a custom wax years ago and the communication was patchy to say the least, i gave up in the end.


----------

